# probleme sur mon ecran , barre noire



## alcazart (5 Mai 2009)

bonjour , j'ai le prolbleme suivant sur mon powerbook G4 , j'ai une barre de 7 cm en bas de l'écran qui apparait en fonction de la l'inclinaison  de celui ci . Cette barre est soit noire soit c'est l'image de la page précédente en grisé , ou des lignes de couleur changeantes ... bref j'imagine que c'est un probleme de connetique entre l'ordi et l'écran . Cela peut t'il se réparer facilement , si quelqu'un a eu le meme souci et l'a résolu je suis preneur ... !! merci d'avance


----------



## teo (5 Mai 2009)

Si c'est un pb de nable (les cables), ça doit pouvoir se changer (chez réparateur ou éventuellement par toi-même si tu te sens). Si c'est un pb à l'entrée de la carte mère, ça risque de faire cher à changer :/


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2009)

Moi, je dirais que ça ressemble plus à un problème de carte vidéo qu'à un problème de nappe (la persistance de l'image précédente donne à penser que par moment ou tout le temps, la carte vidéo n'arrive plus à rafraîchir le contenu d'une partie de la VRam.

Par contre, ce topic n'est pas à sa place dans Classic Mac, on déménage !


----------



## -oldmac- (5 Mai 2009)

Pour moi c'est le cable de l'écran, ça se répare facilement.

Regarde içi si c'est le même problème que dans la vidéo : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rcBzzEzHQU&feature=related

Voila


----------



## alcazart (6 Mai 2009)

merci pour les réponses . C'est exactement çà sur la vidéo you tube . Cela se répare t'il facilement tout seul ?


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Mai 2009)

Oui faut changer les câbles qui relient l'écran à la carte mère, va voir du coté de bricomac pour les trouvés !


----------



## alcazart (6 Mai 2009)

ok , merci ... çà se fait plutot en démontant l'eran ou l'ordi alors ?


----------



## teo (6 Mai 2009)

sans doute les deux&#8230; fais une recherche par mot-clé en français et/ou anglais, tu devrais trouver les infos&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2009)

alcazart a dit:


> ok , merci ... çà se fait plutot en démontant l'eran ou l'ordi alors ?



Alors là, si tu ne sais pas "ouvrir" ta machine, je te conseille de te documenter sérieusement, on n'ouvre pas un portable, surtout un Mac, comme on ouvre une tour PC, il y a une procédure précise à suivre.

Si tu me précises exactement de quel modèle il s'agit, et que tu lis un tant soit peu l'anglais, je devrais pouvoir te trouver la doc SAV, qui contient les procédures précises de démontage, en PDF !


----------



## alcazart (6 Mai 2009)

c'est sympa , merci . Mon modele est un powerbook 15" aluminium , 1,25 ghz , powerPc G4 .


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2009)

alcazart a dit:


> c'est sympa , merci . Mon modele est un powerbook 15" aluminium , 1,25 ghz , powerPc G4 .



Ok, un PB "Fw800 late 2003", donc.

Bon, même zippé, ça fait plus de 10 Mo, je ne peux pas le mettre en pièce jointe ici, donc, tu le télécharges là !

La procédure de démontage est à suivre dans "Take appart".


----------



## tsss (11 Septembre 2011)

Hello,

petit déterrage de topic !

Je rencontre le même soucis avec PB 1,67 GHZ : barre grise ou noire en bas de l'écran.
Chose étrange quand je presse le coin gauche l'image réapparaît, je relâche la vilaine moche barre revient  J'ai tenté la bidouille des cales mais ce n'est pas satisfaisant, suivant l'inclinaison de l'écran ou lors d'un déplacement du PB le pb resurgit aléatoirement.

A votre avis, s'agit-il de la nappe (j'en doute elle ne bronche pas quand je la tripote), ou de la dalle qui elle réagit quand j'appuie sur son coin gauche ?

Merci d'avance.

le pb en image :









Tsss


----------



## tsss (12 Septembre 2011)

tsss a dit:


> &#8230;.
> A votre avis, s'agit-il de la nappe (j'en doute elle ne bronche pas quand je la tripote), ou de la dalle qui elle réagit quand j'appuie sur son coin gauche ?
> 
> &#8230;.



Je m'auto-réponds, pour ceux qui rencontreraient ce pb, la dalle est à changé !
Trouvable sur ebay US, faites bien gaffe à la référence, elle doit être strictement la même afin d'éviter les mauvaises surprises.
Pour le mien, c'est une LTN152W5-L03.

@ +


----------

